# Helping me cope



## JustDizzy (Oct 2, 2007)

I've noticed that listening to my iPod when I need to study helps me concentrate a bit more than when I study without listening to it. It's as if the music blocks out the fuzzy static of my brain.

Also, drinking cold water, or anything really icy, makes me feel almost normal for a brief second or two.

I've pretty much given up hope of actually recovering from dp. When I first got it I was like, "Oh, maybe today will be the day when it goes away", and then it was, "Oh, maybe this will be the week it goes away"...and now, three years later, I don't think about recovering any more. It's too depressing. Mostly I just look for ways to help me cope.

Hope this helps.


----------

